# cannot find load data



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

...for the .380 golden saber 102gr. My book, Modern reloading 2nd edition, has stuff for 100 gr jacketed bullets but doesn't specify FMJ or JHP. I would like to replicate the factory Golden saber as closely as possiblre, but it seems as if no one reloads this round. Midway is constantly out of them, so I know people buy them, but nobody seems to want to share how they load it. Also, I inadvertently bought some magnum small pistol primers from the gunstore and was wondering if they severely increase the pressure in a load or not. I plan on using them for my homebrewed handloads, as long as its safe. Thanks for your input


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

I checked Lyman's 3rd Edition Pistol Reloading manual and found loads for a 100g FMJ which should give you a starting point to develop your loads:







. Good Luck PS: I wouldn't use the small pistol magnum primers with a .380 load-could create too much pressure in that small case!!


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I own a NAA 380 Guardian. I roll my own ammo for it. 
102gr Remington Golden Sabers w/3.2gr of HP-38 behind it.
I would love to know what's behind the factory stuff. Rem Golden Sabers cycle supremely through my firearm. I've never had a FTF or FTE using them.


----------

